# Easy dropper loop knot



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Easy and fast to tie on the beach and stronger than most other droppers.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I've been looking for an easier way to tie this


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks barefootin! I like it. got it down in 2 trys. gonna go see how strong it is. Other versions of the dropper loop are extremely weak IMO


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great vid, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh, much easier, need to test this out.
Thanks.


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

